# Natural color fursuits



## BlitzCo (Mar 25, 2015)

Why do so many fursuits tend to have unnatural fur colors? I've seen a few fursuits with natural colors but the others without them seem to be more prevalent


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, why not pick fun colors? Besides, a great number of fursuits are based on fursonas, which tend to be colorful. No one wants to be generic.


----------



## Nashida (Mar 25, 2015)

Why? 

Why not?

Isn't the whole point of the fandom creative expression? As said above, most suits are fursonas, so if a fursona uses unnatural colors, so shall the suit.


----------



## Nataku (Mar 25, 2015)

There's so many potential reasons as to why this could be. I think many folks also find themselves incapable of replicating the multi-tonal fur many animals tend to have. Agouti is not something most artists are good at. A solid color is easier to draw. And if you're going to make something a single color, might as well make it something crazy like purple or green.

Perhaps folks just can't appreciate the beauty of natural fur colors?

Or perhaps it just so happens that there are not as many good natural faux furs out there, but you can find a dozen different green furs.


----------



## CobaltTheDragon (Mar 26, 2015)

It's really a combination of several things.

I think that it is quite fun to have a character that is colorful and expression filled with those colors.

There are several good faux furs, but they are often expensive too.


----------



## jorinda (Mar 26, 2015)

I guess when you ask people what their favourite colours are, more will say blue or green or yellow, rarely brownish or greyish tones. And they just use their favourite colours for their fursona.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 26, 2015)

My base colors are natural-ish, but I think it really has to do with the fantasy aspect of the fandom. If it's a creation of your own imagination anyway, why not make him bright and fluorescent instead of drab and natural?


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Mar 27, 2015)

Because why go for the boring colors if you can have a green and pink spotted wolf? lol XD
It's all up to your personal creativity and what you want to express yourself as and what colors you want to represent you as your fursona. If you're a fan of natural colors, go for it! Natural colors are beautiful because they're natural! If you want crazy colors, go for it! Crazy colors are exciting and also beautiful!


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Mar 27, 2015)

lol @ all the sparklesonas getting butthurt in this thread.


----------



## Nashida (Mar 28, 2015)

^Not so much butthurt, my main sona is the only really unnatural colored suit I own. I also have a natural colored lynx and a third suit is being made with various shades of tan.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 28, 2015)

Technically all fursuits are "natural" colors as they do appear somewhere in nature (especially in the sky, in bugs, in fish, in birds, in reptiles and amphibians). As long as the colors work well together and the anatomy is decent, the suit ends up looking great. It's really just a preference though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

I like 100% natural' it's healthier and tastier


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm not bashing non-natural fursonas or fursuits, I was wondering why blue-fox and similar fursuits outnumber regular species color fursuits 100 to 1


----------



## Gator (Mar 30, 2015)

'cause it's all fantasy stuff based on cartoony animal-people.  and giving it a color of your choosing instead of just the natural color is one more way for people to customize their characters and make them more recognizable/distinct, and more personal to themselves.


this coming from a fairly natural-colored fat reptile, of course.


----------



## Wolfheart1125 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm just now starting on my fursuit, and its SO SO SO hard to match my natural colors. There are a million bright oranges and yellows, but almost all natural-looking coppers and rusts are completely sold out everywhere I look :/ So, its likely that there are so many bright suits for simplicity.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

It's just all about being creative c:


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 4, 2015)

PriestessShizuka said:


> Because why go for the boring colors if you can have a green and pink spotted wolf? lol XD


Sounds like a sparkle dog :C


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 4, 2015)

What I want to do to people that have radioactive coloured characters:


----------



## jorinda (Apr 7, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> What I want to do to people that have radioactive coloured characters:



Because this is such a grown-up reaction towards a person who wears something you dislike.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 7, 2015)

Or maybe he's trying to be funny


----------



## Hachiro (Apr 7, 2015)

Let's limit our creativity that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 7, 2015)

You guys are getting butthurt over a simple question. I wasn't saying that you shouldn't get unnatural colors for your fursuits or limit yourself to normal colors, I was asking why so many fursuits have unnatural colors. 

Stop misinterpreting the question


----------



## Bir (Apr 7, 2015)

I have tried making a more vibrantly colored 'sona, but my emotions and mood change as often as I change my socks, so natural colors speak more to me than bright ones. My fursuit is all natural colors. Also, I don't know why people are getting so upset. : /


----------



## Bir (Apr 7, 2015)

I think a theory behind it is that most (NOT all) furries feel that their character is a way to express themselves in a different light than their normal aura and personality. When someone is stuck in a house all day, with a boring job, and not many things to do, the most natural expression to attach to a character is bright colors because it represents a part of them that they don't regularly have. Again, not all. I know some real party peeps who have bright and natural 'sonas as well. 

I, for example, like to think that my life is very full. I'm just always busy, I never have time to myself. So my sona is generally browns and greys and other earth tones, to represent (I guess) the peace that I crave. I never put that kinda thought into it before to be honest, because I pretty much was just like "Hmm I like German Shepherds and Dirt" xD but I guess the philosophical aspect is pretty spot on anyhow.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 7, 2015)

You guys wan butthurt and upset emotions? Fine.

HOW DARE YOU INSULT MY BRIGHT COLORS YOU FILTHY CASUAL!? YOU WOULDN'T KNOW A TRUE FURRY IF IT CAME UP AND YIFFED YOU IN THE FACE!!!11!1 SCREW YOU!!1!!!11!

There you go.


----------



## SteampunkJack (Apr 25, 2015)

Mine is tan and white idk about you.


----------



## Filter (Apr 26, 2015)

Why not? Mine's teal and white. As natural as any real life anthropomorphic animal.


----------

